# More liberal propaganda after 8 years of Obama.



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 15, 2017)

How America's inequality is sending the Dow soaring


> If the real economy had roared back the same way, Donald Trump might not be president. Instead, it’s been a grind. While unemployment is near a two-decade low, wages have grown slowly by past standards. They’re nowhere near keeping pace with the asset-price surge.


 How can this be after 8 years of the 1/2 white community agitator who promised to fundamentally transform America, with the help of Harry Reid and Nancy(blinkie) Pelosi?  Oh yeah, they raised taxes on everyone with the CO2 tax, healthcare tax and other hidden fees, supposedly to punish the rich, yet with the FREE money from zero(0) percent interest rates, liberals like Warren Buffet, Jeffie Bezos, Bill Gates and others, became much richer.  So now we are at a crux of our economy with jobs coming back to the US, wages starting to rise, because illegals are fleeing back across the northern and southern borders taking their low wage status with them, making more jobs available for the common Joe.  Now you can either be invested in this economy knowing that there are up swings and down turns, but on cost averaging, over 20 to 30 years you too can become quite wealthy, or continue to be a victim of liberalism and get your welfare check, in the hope that the government will punish the rich, while continuing to let the rich get away with LEGAL government tax loopholes.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 15, 2017)

Troll Alert: ^^^^^^^^
a.  The Bull was unleashed during the Administration of President Obama;
b.  The Bear broke out in 2007 and created havoc on Wall Street and Main street;
c.  The current run of the Bull has zero to do with Trump or any of his policies, tweets or self aggrandizement chest pumps.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 15, 2017)

Partisans just love this game.  Does it ever get old?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 15, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Partisans just love this game.  Does it ever get old?



FACTS belie partisanship.  The side that rewrites history is partisan and hypocritical.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 15, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Partisans just love this game.  Does it ever get old?
> ...


Yes, I hear that from both sides.  
.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 15, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I suggest you get your eyes and ears checked.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 15, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Got it.  I'm sure your "side" has it all nailed.  Thanks.
.


----------



## DGS49 (Dec 15, 2017)

It's just a COINCIDENCE that the Bull Market started the minute Trump was elected?

Have you read the Paul Krugman column, posted the night that Trump's victory was announced, predicting an immediate market crash?

Didn't think so.

The markets are not now responding to Trump's actual accomplishments, but rather to the fact that the person living at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue is not openly hostile to capitalism.  As was his predecessor.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 15, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Troll Alert:
> a.  The Bull was unleashed during the Administration of President Obama;
> b.  The Bear broke out in 2007 and created havoc on Wall Street and Main street;
> c.  The current run of the Bull has zero to do with Trump or any of his policies, tweets or self aggrandizement chest pumps.


Why was it that with 4 trillion dollars of FAUX money that the RICH definitely and more people went into poverty?  That is what Socialism always does, the elites get all the money and the peons get nothing.   But you continue to believe that people like Bill Clinton and Al Gore have your back, and while they rob you blind, they make their millions.
Hugo Chávez daughter is the richest individual in Venezuela, report claims


> On more than one occasion the late Venezuelan president Hugo Chávez declared that being rich is bad, often adding “Rich people attack me for saying that, but I claim it is bad.”
> 
> If the claim is true, Chávez’s daughter would be the richest person in Venezuela, a country with industrialists like telecommunications magnate Gustavo Cisneros (worth $3.6 billion, according to Forbes) and food and beverage mogul Lorenzo Mendoza ($2.7 billion).


 Remember the liberal hypocrisy of "Do as I say, not as I do".  Be worthless welfare queen, stay a victim of liberalism, while the rest of the US citizens who work for corporations make their millions.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 15, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> It's just a COINCIDENCE that the Bull Market started the minute Trump was elected?


Well, I guess not, if that statement were even remotely true.
.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 15, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> It's just a COINCIDENCE that the Bull Market started the minute Trump was elected?
> 
> Have you read the Paul Krugman column, posted the night that Trump's victory was announced, predicting an immediate market crash?
> 
> ...





> Paul Krugman


Paul Krugman Says Markets Will ‘Never’ Recover From Trump; Dow Hits Record High


> New York Times opinion writer and economist Paul Krugman predicted early Wednesday morning that the stock market will “never” recover from Donald Trump’s presidential victory, only to be proven spectacularly wrong in less than a day. Instead of collapsing, the Dow Jones Industrial Average surged to an all-time high shortly before the closing bell.


 You morons still go to a guy who is totally clueless when it comes to economic prosperity.  But that shows how partisan you are..


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 15, 2017)

Boy, I can see this is going to be another insane, alternate reality, over the top, hilariously partisan thread on the stock market.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 15, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Partisans just love this game.  Does it ever get old?
> ...


Yeah, how you guys who saw Malaise growth during Obama's 8 years, and lowered the bar where 90,000 jobs created was a good thing, yep, now the losers of the left are going to whine and moan while the rest of US are going to prosper...


----------



## S.J. (Dec 15, 2017)

Liberals have no business even discussing the stock market.  They don't understand it and they don't understand capitalism except that it finances their dependency on government.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 15, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Partisans just love this game.  Does it ever get old?
> ...



You probably are stupid enough to believe your own agitprop, but the rest of us remember the stagnation and malaise for all 8 years of your meat puppet faggot messiah's disastrous governance.

The fact is in spite of being a clown he has proven to be far more competent than any of the other elected sociopaths. Trump is healing our economy while obozo deliberately harmed it, and he is doing it with some advice from democrook financiers like Munchin. Trump isn't an ideologue, he isn't a hard core conservative that is going to do what I really want him to do. That would be to cut the tits off the nanny state, sew her snatch shut, and muzzle her. Your beloved nanny state will still be there to tuck you in at night, dole out free shit, and waste billions "educating" the ditch diggers of the country. 

The republicrats suck at governing, democrooks are tyrannical about it.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 15, 2017)

S.J. said:


> Liberals have no business even discussing the stock market.  They don't understand it and they don't understand capitalism except that it finances their dependency on government.



Democrooks don't "know" or understand anything. They have no frontal lobe. They just hate prosperity when it doesn't favor themselves.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 15, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Blue Boy has proved my point.  It's absolutely funny-scary that Blue Boy and others like him try to revise history, when those of us who lived through the events they try to spin, was a current event to us.  

Is that a product of a brainwashed individual, a pathological liar, or mental illness?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 15, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals have no business even discussing the stock market.  They don't understand it and they don't understand capitalism except that it finances their dependency on government.
> ...



"Democrooks ...have no frontal lobe"???  The average troll would be embarrassed to write such poppycock.


----------



## william the wie (Dec 15, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a COINCIDENCE that the Bull Market started the minute Trump was elected?
> ...


pretty close to true. US markets were closed when the election was called for Trump. There was no major upward impact on Far East and European markets. But since the day after the election has been reasonably steady .


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 15, 2017)

william the wie said:


> pretty close to true. US markets were closed when the election was called for Trump. There was no major upward impact on Far East and European markets. But since the day after the election has been reasonably steady .



The day after the meat puppet faggot was elected it was the opposite, for a damned good reason.

CNNMoney.com Market Report - Nov. 5, 2008




> Stocks fell sharply Wednesday, with the Dow sliding as much as 513 points, as Barack Obama's historic victory gave way to renewed worries about the struggling economy.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 15, 2017)

william the wie said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


Oh for fuck's sake.  Come on.  This bull market began in January 2009.  I'm in the business, don't play games with me.
.
SPY Interactive Chart | SPDR S&P 500 Stock - Yahoo Finance
.


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 15, 2017)

*Collector cars seem to be at a bottom so I'm thinking of buying one. 
Real estate in some areas still looks good.
Tech stocks are over priced.
Durable goods isstill dropping.
Medical isgoing to fall.
*


----------



## S.J. (Dec 15, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *Collector cars seem to be at a bottom so I'm thinking of buying one.
> Real estate in some areas still looks good.
> Tech stocks are over priced.
> Durable goods isstill dropping.
> Medical isgoing to fall.*


I made 11% in one day on a marijuana stock last week.  Bought another one yesterday and it's up 6% today.  This is fun.  *$$$  *


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 15, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > pretty close to true. US markets were closed when the election was called for Trump. There was no major upward impact on Far East and European markets. But since the day after the election has been reasonably steady .
> ...


Anyone remember the cash for clunkers which was almost 1/2 trillion boondoggle that was supposed to stimulate the economy? No matter how much the liberals threw money at the poor, while hosing the middle class, the poor stayed poor, and more of the middle class ended up poor. 

http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/cash-for-clunkers-was-a-boondoggle-from-the-start/


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 15, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


 Quantitative Easing Is Ending. Here’s What It Did, in Charts.


> The program has managed a rare trick of being perpetually maligned on Wall Street while driving asset prices up enough to make lots of people on Wall Street very wealthy. But what do we know about these three programs that eased monetary policy through unconventional means?


 Yeah people like Steve Jobs, was able to borrow money from the government at zero percent interest then invest it in apple stock which they bought back 5 billion shares, thus driving up the shares making Jobs and other liberald very wealthy, but hosed the regular Joe because his interest rates were jack shit, because he wasn't big enough borrow such sums.  Geez liberals, are you really that stupid not to see the hypocrisy on the wall?  Nvm, you are that stupid.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 15, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Anyone remember the cash for clunkers which was almost 1/2 trillion boondoggle that was supposed to stimulate the economy? No matter how much the liberals threw money at the poor, while hosing the middle class, the poor stayed poor, and more of the middle class ended up poor.
> 
> Cash For Clunkers Was A Boondoggle From The Start



Of course billionaire donors to the democrooks got richer than ever. Remember the $500,000,000 we gave to Solyndra alone?

When a political whore comes out declaring they are going to "fuck the rich" in favor of the poor, while being funded almost exclusively by Wall St money changers, you should be a little skeptical.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 15, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone remember the cash for clunkers which was almost 1/2 trillion boondoggle that was supposed to stimulate the economy? No matter how much the liberals threw money at the poor, while hosing the middle class, the poor stayed poor, and more of the middle class ended up poor.
> ...


Skepticism, you must first be able to think for yourself and watch what is going on. For the last 8 years, liberals have been this..


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 15, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



They've looked that way to me for the last 24 years.

I was a lib until about 19 years old. 

Then I was overcome with an urge to get a haircut and a better job.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 15, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...


All of which has nothing to do with my point.

This is my profession.

You, on the other hand, are just another obedient hardcore partisan ideologue.
.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 15, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


What is your profession? Being someone who bitches all the time?  I own my own business and am an investor in the stock market.  Both are very good income resources with plenty of Tax Loopholes that the government legally provides me...I think for myself , question everything, not keep my head shoved up Uranus as many of you do.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 15, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


CFP, ChFC, CLU.  Financial advisor.  Partner.

Neck deep in markets, economies and investing 24/7/365.

Spit out all the ignorant partisan talking points you want, I hear 'em all the time from both ends.
.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 15, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Speaking for myself, I don't lie and make stuff up.  Dishonesty is typical in the posts and threads by those who support Trump, and the racists, misogynists, all around bigots and many single issue voters.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 15, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


One of the symptoms of hardcore partisan ideology is that the afflicted individual doesn't realize that their perceptions and thought processes have been distorted by the condition.

So, an afflicted individual can literally believe, at least on a conscious level, that they are being perfectly honest when they are in fact going through life with only one eye open, advancing simplistic partisan ideas, and avoiding/ignoring/denying all input that conflicts with their ideology.  

One of the many similarities in behaviors of both ends of the political spectrum.
.


----------



## Wild Flower (Dec 15, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Troll Alert: ^^^^^^^^
> a.  The Bull was unleashed during the Administration of President Obama;
> b.  The Bear broke out in 2007 and created havoc on Wall Street and Main street;
> c.  The current run of the Bull has zero to do with Trump or any of his policies, tweets or self aggrandizement chest pumps.


a - No. The economy was supposed to bounce back a while ago. History tells us that but instead Obama caused it to lag. Obama knew the economy was going to bounce back any way so he did whatever he wanted. To his and his advisors' surprised the economy didn't bounce back fast enough (it did a little) for them to claim victory and take the new election.
The economy did not bounce back because of Trump. It bounced back because the obama policies didn't quite kill the USA. The economy has a cycle and it's been waiting to come roaring back if no one tried to kill it on purpose.


----------



## Wild Flower (Dec 15, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a COINCIDENCE that the Bull Market started the minute Trump was elected?
> ...


The problem is there are salt water economists and fresh water economists.


----------



## Wild Flower (Dec 15, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Then you should be a billionaire if your that good.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 15, 2017)

Wild Flower said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


How many CFP's are billionaires?

Go ahead, link to that one, I'll wait here.
.


----------



## Wild Flower (Dec 15, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Wild Flower said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I have no idea nor do I care. But you act like I know everything because I'm in the business.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 15, 2017)

Wild Flower said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Flower said:
> ...


You're welcome to show me where I'm wrong.
.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 15, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Thanks Dr. Phil, in my graduate program I took the two semester course on "Testing for Counselors"; in the course we took a psychological test every other week, learning its reliability and validity score and the scored tests completed by others.  Of course mine was tested by others too.

Numbers allowed for anonymity and allowed us to review our scores on a variety of tests, from the MMPI to Rorschach to drawing (person, family, house, tree), the the WAIS (The Wechsler Adult Intelligence Scale)

So if you comment was directed to me as subtle ad hominem, I can assure you I have more evidence that I know my self than many other do, and, I recognize my biases and prejudices.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 15, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


I believe that you believe that, so we're good.
.


----------



## Wild Flower (Dec 15, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


But you still can't change that you and everyone else will always have tinted glasses on.


----------



## william the wie (Dec 15, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Wild Flower said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...





Mac1958 said:


> Wild Flower said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


 Obama's # of all time record stock market highs compare to say Herbert Hoover?

What was the percentage recovery under Obama v. Harding/Coolidge, McKinley and/or FDR?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 15, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Sarcasm has its place, but not when it is the only tool in one's box.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 15, 2017)

william the wie said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Flower said:
> ...


None of which has anything to do with my point.

If you're going to crow about the market under Trump, the Dems can crow about the market under Obama.

Standard issue, shallow partisan politics.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 15, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Actually, it's not sarcasm.  I look at partisan ideology and its various associated symptoms and behaviors, as an affliction, literally.
.


----------



## william the wie (Dec 15, 2017)

You are a pompous ignorant know nothing and your claim is BS. You can find the rebuttal of your BS in the Stock Trader's Almanac. good bye.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 15, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Partisans just love this game.  Does it ever get old?
> ...



You people have been rewriting history since the 1960s.


----------



## Carter Malone (Dec 15, 2017)

My question is, will the stock market continue to grow under the trump regime at the rate we enjoyed with Obama? 

I'll be honest that I'm really afraid we will lose money under trump. 

OTOH, trump works for the 1%, Wall Street, the stock market. That should mean my investments will continue to grow. Right?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 25, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Partisans just love this game.  Does it ever get old?



Maybe you could fine a fence to sit on (metaphor for a forum on quilting or some other benign and boring theme)?


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 25, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Partisans just love this game.  Does it ever get old?
> ...


My side of the fence is described clearly in the first line of my sig.

I made it as simple as I could.

Let me know if you need any help with it.
.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 25, 2017)

Carter Malone said:


> My question is, will the stock market continue to grow under the trump regime at the rate we enjoyed with Obama?
> 
> I'll be honest that I'm really afraid we will lose money under trump.
> 
> OTOH, trump works for the 1%, Wall Street, the stock market. That should mean my investments will continue to grow. Right?



Nope.  Trump is an insider, and they win by trading in both bull and bear markets. The Free Market is a fantasy, never has one existed.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 25, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I do.  Politics is not simple, not all people are far left or far right, some are single issue voters and see the world through a single lens, and others see the world panoptically; some are biddable, some think for themselves & some are iconoclastic.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Dec 26, 2017)

I think it's safe to say the economy has roared back to life not necessarily because Trump was elected, but because Clinton WASN'T.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 26, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Well, when I see you demonstrating anything other than binary partisan ideological thought, I'll consider you more pragmatic than I do now.

You brought up the notion of "sitting on a fence", I pointed out your error.
.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 26, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> I think it's safe to say the economy has roared back to life not necessarily because Trump was elected, but because Clinton WASN'T.



It's safe to say because Trump supporters who still believe Trump is sane and not dangerous won't attack you as a_ libtard.  _The fact is HRC is sane, is smart and is the anti-Trump.  That is she is competent and fit to be POTUS.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 26, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's safe to say the economy has roared back to life not necessarily because Trump was elected, but because Clinton WASN'T.
> ...



She's a demented wino.  A hysterical bottle-throwing frump as her reported election night antics confirmed.  Too drunk to even face her supporters in the midst of defeat.

Thank God forever she was kept in her gutter.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 26, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Let's look at the abortion issue:

Abortions are regulated and pregnancies are nearly 100% preventable with standard over the counter products.  I support fewer abortions by using common sense, age appropriate education and free contraceptives.

I oppose abortion on demand and late term abortions, RvW was a pragmatic solution to the issue, and one I support.  There is no middle ground on this issue.  If there is please speak up.

Let's look at Gay and Lesbian Rights:

The Constitution doesn't speak to discrimination, and yet one side believes in equal rights and equal opportunities ought to be the right of all citizens; and the other claims they should not.  I support Jefferson's words in the Declaration of Independence:  "all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights...Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness".  Where is any middle ground on this issue? 

How about gun control:  

One side argues the 2nd A. is sacrosanct, and one side sees the carnage done by the proliferation of guns.  The pragmatic solution is to allow each state to control guns within their borders, since the word _shall_ used in a constitution is not to be taken as mandatory. (see:  16 Am J2d Const. L. s/s 92).


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 26, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> How about gun control:
> 
> One side argues the 2nd A. is sacrosanct, and one side sees the carnage done by the proliferation of guns.  The pragmatic solution is to allow each state to control guns within their borders



Then you would be agreeable to repealing the 14th Amendment and permit the states to determine which rights they choose to enforce?



Wry Catcher said:


> since the word _shall_ used in a constitution is not to be taken as mandatory. (see:  16 Am J2d Const. L. s/s 92).



Complete nonsense.  It is the equal of "must" when statutory.


----------

